# Popster & pals popping down the park



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Our breeder said that we might be surprised how nippy Poppy would be. As a mini Poo she certainly runs rings round most of the dogs she plays with. And so agile too.
Weaves, ducks and leaps with some skill.
But she gets caught out too sometimes, by Bertie the Westie-poo. He pretends to be 'not interested' then catches her off guard.
Poppy also seems to have a sense of fair play, or 'handycap', she quite often delivers the ball/stick/ rubbish to an other dogs feet.

She certainly seems to amuse other owners with her antics. ( Though probably irritates some I'm sure).

Yesterday Poppy had a good lesson.
Stung on the nose by a small bee.
Fingers crossed she has learned a lesson....


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks like loads of fun at the park! Nice photos too! Happy Dogs!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I always love a ferocious(-ly playful), teeth-baring photo!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

That's looks like it was a fun playdate.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Pure doggy joy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

It looks like poppy was having a great time and the dachshund was… not.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Love the flying ears and the mock fierce teeth.

Galen does the same thing with his ball - he drops it by Ritter instead of bringing it to us. Then he is sad when Ritter carries it away instead of throwing it.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Starla said:


> It looks like poppy was having a great time and the dachshund was… not.


 Loki and Poppy have known each other since ... get go. He struggles to 'keep up' and she usually ends up on 'top', but he always races over to her.
When just the two of them they walk and snuffle - check their p-mails - quite happily.
Actually, it's quite amazing how popular Daschunds are at the moment.
Funny for us seeing them as 'urban' dogs, as we lived on a farm in Germany for a couple of years and the Daschunds there were somewhat different - I mean pretty much 'working' dogs.
And I suspect the 'keep up' and 'on top' with Poppy would be somewhat the other way round!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

a2girl said:


> Pure doggy joy! Thanks for sharing!


We thank you, and are chuffed you enjoyed


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

cowpony said:


> Love the flying ears and the mock fierce teeth.
> 
> Galen does the same thing with his ball - he drops it by Ritter instead of bringing it to us. Then he is sad when Ritter carries it away instead of throwing it.


SNAP!!!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Liz said:


> I always love a ferocious(-ly playful), teeth-baring photo!


It is quite fun.... live action is such a delight.
Some mornings when there is a whirlwind of playing, it is simply balm for the soul.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> That's looks like it was a fun playdate.


100%
Bit sad really, as there is an absolutely gorgeous / lovely giant sized Dobermann who meets us most mornings.
Rocky is his name.
But the guy walking him isn't keen to let him off the lead to play with the small dogs, not because untrustworthy, simply he might not know his own strength.
And it is not his dog, he walks it for someone who has broken their leg quite badly, so I guess being cautious.
Poppy loves him - Rocky that is, but she isn't too worried about the bigger dogs, as since a tiny pup her 'best' buddy has been Banzai the Malinois.
Though that lack of concern about much bigger dogs has, and will again backfire I'm sure.
She raced over to a massive American Bully , but within a few moments obviously decided she wasn't quite so keen or brave.
It was 'ok', the Bully wasn't aggressive but just tooooo big for her. ( Worst thing was she got covered in slobber).
She has seen him again a couple of times, but tends to race over to 'mum' and ask to be picked up.
Then there is a Staffy puppy, who she likes playing with, but the Staffy - Fifi - is like a blooming rock and does clatter into Poppy.
Interestingly when Poppy is in the park with her Malinois minder Banzai, he ( Banzai), keeps an eye on things.
On more than one occassion he has intervened when he has doubts about another dog. Or if they are playing too rough for his little Poppy.
He met Fifi for the first time the other day, and of his own accord straight away got in the way of Fifi each time she raced towards Poppy!

It's all so interesting.... scary sometimes mind.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Looks like loads of fun at the park! Nice photos too! Happy Dogs!


Ta V much to you


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

The Popster said:


> As a mini Poo she certainly runs rings round most of the dogs she plays with. And so agile too.
> Weaves, ducks and leaps with some skill.
> 
> Poppy also seems to have a sense of fair play, or 'handycap', she quite often delivers the ball/stick/ rubbish to an other dogs feet.
> ...


I feel similarly about Beau - he is on the higher end of play energy and wears out his friends. 

We met a dog at the dog park whom the owner said “never plays, just watches”. After a few minutes Beau had him running around having a good time. The owner was amazed and so happy! It must be poodle sensitivity 😁🤩☺

Sorry about the bee sting Poppy! And ouch, on the nose!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

The Popster said:


> Ta V much to you


yes ditto I really enjoyed the photos 😃


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Apricot mini momma said:


> I feel similarly about Beau - he is on the higher end of play energy and wears out his friends.
> 
> We met a dog at the dog park whom the owner said “never plays, just watches”. After a few minutes Beau had him running around having a good time. The owner was amazed and so happy! It must be poodle sensitivity 😁🤩☺
> 
> Sorry about the bee sting Poppy! And ouch, on the nose!


YES!!! We have had that too, owners of dogs who 'don't usually play' or ' not keen on puppies' really amazed and pleased that Poppy gets 'at it'
Dusty a male mixed breed rescue dog (3yrs), who is being taken to an expert for socialisation - loves and plays with Poppy.
Lucky a male Jack Russel ( 3 yrs), very stand offish after a few mins of Poppy enthusiam - plays.
And there are a couple more, including a rather large hairy white female dog who really isn't keen on puppies - plays with Poppy, again much to the owners amusement and delight.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Apricot mini momma said:


> I feel similarly about Beau - he is on the higher end of play energy and wears out his friends.
> 
> We met a dog at the dog park whom the owner said “never plays, just watches”. After a few minutes Beau had him running around having a good time. The owner was amazed and so happy! It must be poodle sensitivity 😁🤩☺
> 
> Sorry about the bee sting Poppy! And ouch, on the nose!


Well... if she must hang around in the flowers.... and eat them sometimes.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Poppy and her minder.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Minder no 2


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It’s really nice to see small dogs out frolicking like that. Thanks for the wonderful photos.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

The Popster said:


> Well... if she must hang around in the flowers.... and eat them sometimes.
> View attachment 479675


Such a sweet pic! 💛🧡❤


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The Ears!!!


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Liz said:


> I always love a ferocious(-ly playful), teeth-baring photo!


I get those all the time, even on Olives BIRTHDAY!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

POPPY SHOCKED BY HEAVY PETTING

But shows some decorum....


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

The Popster said:


> View attachment 481278
> View attachment 481279
> View attachment 481280
> View attachment 481281
> ...


Looks like a great day at the park!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Looks like a great day at the park!


It is fun, boy she's tired afterwards.
Tired dog is a happy dog...so the saying goes.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Aw those teethies! What make of dog is the brown one? I love brown dogs!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Tulsi said:


> Aw those teethies! What make of dog is the brown one? I love brown dogs!


I'm guessing the brown one you are referring to is a Hungarian Visla?
She is a lovely dog...


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

The Popster said:


> I'm guessing the brown one you are referring to is a Hungarian Visla?
> She is a lovely dog...
> View attachment 481325


No the one I was referring to looked more like a cockerpoo and was dark brown.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Tulsi said:


> No the one I was referring to looked more like a cockerpoo and was dark brown.


Cockerpoo indeed.
She was tiny but now at around 5 months is bigger than Poppy.
Actually it's been funny watching the puppy friends outgrow little Poppy.
I wonder what Poppy thinks about it sometimes....


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Rusty has a cockerpoo friend (toy poodle dad). They play beautifully together. He is a little taller than her now. She is over a year old and he is 6 months.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Look who Poppy met today...


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Poppy happily messing on with her little mate Woody... then the big boy arrives.
Close call mind, as Poppy is obssessed with 'dingly danglies', shoe laces, string....
She was amazed by what she saw me thinks, and tempted....


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Hee hee, her expressions!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Tulsi said:


> Hee hee, her expressions!


I know, she is well interested.
Dingly dangerly heaven.
Thankfully she resisted.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Poppy's progress 'socialising' if you like, down the park.
So up to a year and a bit old, probably to her first in season, Poppy was gregarious ... wanted to meet all dogs, would run off into the distance to engage with any dog, or group of dogs.
When getting to them she would run around like a March hare, trying really hard to get even the most reluctant dogs to play.
That's not to say on one or two occassions she was very cautious about certain dogs - appearing early on to have a good 'judge of character'.
But mostly doggy action was irrisistable.
No matter how far off the action was.
Since her season, or getting older, she is much more.... well at times 'stand offish'.
She has a look from a distance, but hangs back.
When this attitude developed I thought it was perhaps with bigger dogs she was a bit more wary of.
Seeing as how as a youngster she mixed it with bigger dogs and 'got trodden on' in the mele, making her yelp on a couple of occassions, and come running to 'mum and dad'.
Though bigger dogs never really worry he as Banzai the Maliois is just about her best friend.
Having said that she does avoid him and looked concerned if he is having the zoomies.

She also seems to be less likely to make friends, new friends.
Sure she will say hello, but then happy to move on.
But the dogs she has known since a pup she will still get excited and want to play with them.
Though even with them she seems, much calmer.

I kind of miss the younger slighly mad hare antics.
Is this 'change' to be expected?

Funnily enough just got back from a park walk.
Sure enough there were a group of dogs in the middle of the field, owners doing 'dog standing' whilst the mutts played.
Poppy had a look but walked in the other direction up to the sandpit where she wanted to sit and watch from a distance.
She likes hanging around the sandpit where she will sit for ages people and dog watching. ( nice in the summer when I can sit down and have a smoke on dry grass in the sun, so so good now wet and muddy...), she might have a few ball throws and fetches here too.
Well it's Banzai's normal ball launch area.
We carried on walking round the field, when there was a cacophoney of yapping and yelping coming a van that had pulled up by the park.
Poppy did her sit down and watch.
Managed to get her to carry on walking, though she kept looking back towards the noise.
About half hour later we were crossing the field again which has woods along one side.
She ran towards the edge of the woods, and started barking, up on her back legs, strutting around along the edge of the woods.
Eventually out came a group of dogs which must have been the ones making a noise in the back of the van - obviously a dog walker.
But never seen this group before, and Poppy obviously knew they were 'out of towners'.
It's these things that keep amazing me.

Ha! just another thing, the woods that are by the field, she never ventures in to on her own. She stays in the field.
But the other day as we waked alongside the woods she suddenly darted into them, really wierd we thought.
About 30 seconds later she came haring out being chased by a big German shepard.
Nothing happened, but it was amusing to see.
I imagine she interupted him having a poo perhaps.....


----------

